# Are these violets safe?



## Cymmie (Oct 9, 2013)

Are Australian Violets safe for tortoises to eat?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 9, 2013)

Can we get a picture?


Cowboy Ken

6 Sulcatas
8 Russians
2 Pancakes
1 Uro
7 Cats
1 Syko Dog
1 Wonderful Wife


----------



## Cymmie (Oct 9, 2013)

Since mine aren't blooming right now this is a picture from google, http://www.mdseedlings.co.za/pictures/Australian_Violet_SM.jpg


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 9, 2013)

Cymmie said:


> Are Australian Violets safe for tortoises to eat?



Yes, they are. Just be sure to get them from organic growers. 

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=396


May[TURTLE]
1.1.0 Hermannis: Darwin & Wallace
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket


----------



## Cymmie (Oct 9, 2013)

They aren't african violets though... does it not matter what kind of violet it is? Are they all safe?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Are African Violets safe?


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## Cymmie (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes African Violets are safe as long as they aren't sprayed with pesticides or grown with fertilizer, the usual stuff ^^


----------



## keepergale (Oct 15, 2013)

Cymmie said:


> Yes African Violets are safe as long as they aren't sprayed with pesticides or grown with fertilizer, the usual stuff ^^



And the Australian Violets are also safe correct?


----------



## Cymmie (Oct 17, 2013)

I have no idea that's what I'm asking, I know that African violets are, not sure about Australian.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 17, 2013)

Cymmie said:


> I have no idea that's what I'm asking, I know that African violets are, not sure about Australian.



Sorry, I totally misread your post! I'm not sure if Aussie violets are safe. Africans are ok, thought. 

I recommend contacting the folk @ The Tortoise Table, if the info isn't available already on their website.


*though...I shouldn't be posting on the bus. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes, Australian violets are an edible flower for tortoises and people. Google "candied violets recipe" for some fun people goodies. Love them on cupcakes! Viola odorata is the one with the sweet smell. But all violas are okay to eat, in moderation, as part of a tortoise's varied diet. Be sure there are no pesticides or fertilizers on them! : )


Here are more EDIBLE FLOWERS to try ...

1. Allium (Allium sp.)
2. Angelica (Angeleica archangelica)
3. Anise hyssop (Hyssop officinalis)
4. Arugula (Eruca vesicaria sub. sativa) also called Rocket
5. Bachelorâ€™s button (Centauria cyanus)
6. Basil (Ocimum basilicum, O. sanctum )
7. Bee balm (Monarda didyma) also known as Bergamot, Lemon Balm also known as Bee Balm (Melissa officinalis) is also edible.
8. Borage (Borage officinalis)
9. Calendula (Calendula officinalis) also known as Pot Marigold. â€¨Marigold (Tagetes tenuifolia is edible, not other Tagetes sp.)
10. Carnations / dianthus (Dianthus plumarius, D. caryophyllus, D. barbatus) known as â€œPinksâ€ but only the blossom is edible, leaves quite toxic.
11. Chamomile (Chamaelum nobile, syn. Anthemis nobilis)
12. Chervil (Anthriscus cerefolium)
13. Chicory (Cichorium intybus)
14. Chrysanthemum (Chrysanthemum coranarium) also known as Garland Chrysanthemum.
15. Cilantro (Coriandrum sativum) 
16. Citrus (orange, lemon, lime, grapefruit, kumquat) flowers 
17. Clover (Trifolium sp.)
18. Dandelion (Taraxacum officinalis)
19. Dill (Anthum graveolens)
20. English daisy (Bellis perennis)
21. Fennel (Foeniculum vulgare)
22. Fuchsia (Fuchsia x hybrida)
23. Gladiolus (Gladiolus spp.)
24. Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa sinensis)
25. Hollyhock (Alcea rosea)
26. Impatiens (Impatiens wallerana)
27. Jasmine (Jasminum sambac)
28. Johnny Jump-Up (Viola tricolor) also known as Heartsease.
29. Lavender (Lavandula sp.)
30. Lemon verbena (Aloysia triphylla)
31. Lilac (Syringa vulgaris)
32. Mint (Mentha spp)
33. Nasturtium (Tropaeolum majus)
34. Oregano (Origanum vulgare)
35. Pansy (Viola X wittrockiana)
36. Radish (Raphanus sativus)
37. Rose (Rosa sp.)
38. Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis)
39. Sage (Salvia officinalis)
40. Squash and pumpkin (Cucurbita pepo)
41. Sunflower (Helianthus annuus)
42. Violets (Viola odorata) and Australian native violets (Viola hederacea)


----------



## Cymmie (Oct 17, 2013)

Ah thank you <3 I just got a bunch of them and plan to wait for a couple months before feeding them off after transplanting them into some organic soil. No pesticides of that I am sure. ^^ Thanks guys <3


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 17, 2013)

Yay. Growers may use systematic fertilizers to get them in to market and get them to last while on display. Yes, just to be sure, wait awhile to flush out all possible residue. : )


----------

